# Need advice from somebody that has done it



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I called a guy with the same drain equipment as me to see if he had an extra cable to attach to my drum (I call it the drum leader) he said he doesn't attach his cable to the drum he always leaves 15 foot of cable in the drum and thats it. it doesn't seem like it would work and I don't want to lug my equipment into a basement to find out it doesn't work.

I never have contempt prior to investigation. so I'm investigating


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I do that on my 1/4' cable in the small drum on my K-3800...
I buy 75' and stuff it in when it gets trimmed too many times it will slip in the drum when you pull too much out..

But then its time to stuff a new one in...

I wouldn't dream of doing it with a larger cable....


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

I agree with redwood


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I do the same on my 1/4 and 3/8 drums and have been doing it that way for more than 20 years...but not the 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4 machines.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

damnplumber said:


> I do the same on my 1/4 and 3/8 drums and have been doing it that way for more than 20 years...but not the 1/2, 5/8 and 3/4 machines.


 why not? Like I said I have to get my machine in the basement to try it out. if I got a call to an outside C/O I'd try it. 

My drum leaders won't be in until monday I'm thinking of biteing the bullet and trying it this weekend anyway.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Back in the day, running service in cincinnati, all our 1065's had a 15' cable attached into the drum, then a 2' leader that we attached to the end. And with that 2' leader, an attachment was used.


----------

